# Bad Wildbad



## dixi (28. Mai 2004)

Überlege mir dieses Jahr zum erstenmal bei einem Marathon mitzufahren. Da Wildbad am 3.7. bei mir um die Ecke ist wäre dies naheliegend.

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Wildbad und kann mir sagen welche Streckenlänge vernünftig ist, auch in Bezug auf die Art der Trails und so.

Ich fahre nicht sehr viel, nur max. 2 mal pro Woche.

Danke mal.

Dixi


----------



## Thomas Sommer (30. Mai 2004)

Hallo Dixi,
ich war dreimal in Wildbad, große Runde, aber was soll ich Dir empfehlen?
Wie weit du kannst, müstest Du selber wissen. Die alte Strecke war relativ
anspruchsvoll auch fahrtechnisch, da ich mich bergab beeilen mußte um das Zeitlimit für die große runde zu schaffen. Die kleine Runde müßte eigendlich jeder schaffen, man kann sich ja Zeit lassen. Meine Frau ist sie schon mit 
so einem Anhängefahrrad mit Kind drauf gefahren und geschoben, und unser 10järiger Sohn hat sie auch geschaft.
Jetzt hat die Organisation gewechselt und die Strecke ist jetzt leider weniger
anspruchsvoll finde ich.
Frag ruhig,wenn Du noch was wissen willst.
Ansonsten viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dixi (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

danke Dir für die Antwort.

Ich hab halt vom letzten Jahr von einigen recht steilen Trails bergab gehört,
und runter Schieben. Ich machs zum Spass, nicht wegen Platzierung und ähnlichem.

Die mittlere Runde ist dieses Jahr 78 km und ca. 2.300 hm. Die 78 km stellen für mich kein Problem dar. Ich kann die hm schwer einschätzen. 
Was denkst Du ist zeitmässig realistisch bei zügiger aber nicht rasanter Fahrweise (ja..ist schwer zu schätzen, ich weiss)?

Woher weisst Du wie die Strecke ist?

Gruss
Dixi


----------



## Dogshouse (2. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mich gerade für die kleine Runde angemeldet.
'n Freund von mir will im August mal mit mir an 'nem Rennen teilnehmen und deswegen will ich da mal ein bisschen Rennatmosphäre schnuppern. Fahr ja sonst eher Richtung Freeride und daher eher selten so'ne Distanz auf Zeit. Auf der Strasse schon, aber im Gelände mehr auf Technik. Deshalb nehm ich erstmal die kleine Runde.
Wenn du dich auch für die Kurzdistanz meldest könnte man ja gemeinsam starten.


----------



## Thomas Sommer (2. Juni 2004)

dixi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Thomas,
> danke Dir für die Antwort.
> Ich hab halt vom letzten Jahr von einigen recht steilen Trails bergab gehört,
> und runter Schieben.
> ...


---Grüße Thomas

(Irgendwie krieg ich das mit dem Zitat nicht hin...)


----------



## Rune Roxx (2. Juni 2004)

Ich fand die Strecke letztes Jahr immer noch überflüssig schwer. Auf Singletrails kann ich echt pfeifen, wenn ich Rennen fahren will. Wenn 150 Biker gleichzeitig in einen Trail rein wollen, geht definitiv was schief. Wenn dann der erste auch noch mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit runter zirkelt (so wie zB ich), dann staut sich der Pulk doch nur. Anspruchsvolle CC-Rennen ja, Marathons auf keinen Fall.

Ich fand den Marathon letztes Jahr übrigens nicht leichter als im Jahr davor. Kann allerdings auch daran liegen, dass ich letztes Jahr Hardtail gefahren bin (das mache ich in Wildbad nie wieder!). Nun, ich bin allerdings auch so eine Kurzdistanzlusche (2002: 4. Platz nach Reifenschaden, 2003: 10. Platz). Die Polar-Auswertung zeigt übrigens viele Downhillpassagen, bei denen ich *deutlich* langsamer war als bergauf.

Evtl. fahre ich dieses Jahr auch wieder mit; ich scheue jedoch die lange Autofahrt (am nächsten Tag beginnt mein letztes Semester).


----------



## Thomas Sommer (3. Juni 2004)

Leider stimmt das mit den 150 Bikern, die zusammen in den Singletrail
einbiegen. Wenn Du und die anderen 150 mal an ihrer Fahrtechnick          feilen würden könnte es ja vielleicht besser werden...
Zum Glück wird das Problem kleiner je länger man fährt. Dann hat sich
das Feld so in die Länge gezogen daß es nicht mehr so eng ist.

Thomas


----------



## Rune Roxx (3. Juni 2004)

Thomas Sommer schrieb:
			
		

> Leider stimmt das mit den 150 Bikern, die zusammen in den Singletrail
> einbiegen. Wenn Du und die anderen 150 mal an ihrer Fahrtechnick          feilen würden könnte es ja vielleicht besser werden...
> Zum Glück wird das Problem kleiner je länger man fährt. Dann hat sich
> das Feld so in die Länge gezogen daß es nicht mehr so eng ist.
> ...



Meine Fahrtechnik ist schon ok, glaub mir - ich habe nur kein Interesse bei so ner Veranstaltung überflüssigerweise über den Lenker zu gehen. Bergab riskiere ich bei Rennen nichts.

Ich selbst hatte das Problem mit den 150 gleichzeitig abbiegenden Bikern ohnehin nicht (war während des ganzen Rennens hinter der Spitzengruppe).

Ich finde es ja auch i. O. fahrtechnische Schwierigkeiten in ein Cross Country Rennen einzubauen (da ist das Starterfeld auch so klein, dass man sich nicht sooo arg behindern kann)... Allerdings Singletrails bei Massenveranstaltungen als "Erlebnishighlight" - das kann nicht der richtige Weg sein. Der Teil der Biker, der gerne ST fährt, wird aufgehalten von den wegversperrenden Freizeitfahrern (und mir), die Rennradler müssen sich im Gleichschritt mit 150 anderen runterquälen - das ist fast, als wäre die Abfahrt neutralisiert (in Wildbad gab es einige Stellen, an denen man definitiv nicht überholen konnte).

2002 hatte die Strecke noch ein ganz anderes Problem: die "Schicksalskante"... da kam bald jeder 10. ins Ziel gelaufen... (nein, ich ärgere mich 2 Jahre später nicht mehr, dass mich diese Kante einen Pokal gekostet hat...).


----------



## Thomas Sommer (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo Rune Roxx,
ich muß nochmal wiedersprechen. Meine Stärken liegen nun mal in der Technik und bergab, warum soll ich nicht auch die Chance haben von meinen
Stärken zu profitieren so wie Du von Deinen. Schließlich handelt es sich um eine Mountainbike-Veranstaltung. Es ist aber sinnvoll die Singletrails nicht 
gleich an den Anfang der Strecke zu legen wo es noch so voll ist. Eine gute 
Lösung finde ich auch eine Möglichkeit zum Umfahren der schweren Stellen zu 
bieten wie es glaub ich beim Wasgau-Marathon war. 
Ich sehe auch nicht so ganz ein warum nur beim XC-Rennen technische
Schwierigketen sein dürfen. Da kann ich auch über den Lenker gehen...
Im Übrigen hast Du ja trotzdem ganz gut abgeschnitten oder warst Du
damit nicht zufrieden?

Für Dixi möchte ich noch den Rat geben, stur sein eigenes Tempo zu 
fahren und sich nicht von Anderen dazu hinreißen zu lassen, sich zu
früh zu verausgaben. Einfach so fahren wie man immer fährt.
Ich brauche dazu einen Pulsmesser und achte darauf, immer so im 
unteren aeroben Bereich zu bleiben. Je länger die Strecke um so niedriger der Puls. Mit der Zeit weiß, man mit welchem Puls man einen Marathon durchfahren kann. (Eine Bekannte hat letztes Jahr an der ersten Steigung
eines Marathons total geschaft aufgegeben weil sie ohne Pulsmesser
fährt und versucht hat, mit der Spitzengruppe mitzuhalten, wo sie absolut nicht hingehört. Normalerweise schafft sie aber den ganzen Marathon, nur halt in ihrem Tempo.)

Viele Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Juni 2004)

Hi, ich fand Bad Wildbad fahrtechnisch einfach und bin bergab weiß Gott kein Freerider. Auch vom Anspruch war die Langdistanz im grünen Bereich, aus meiner SIcht ein gelungener MArathon. Hoffentlich gibt es nicht so viele Waldautobahnen, ich möchte schließlich MTB und nicht Renn- bzw Crossrad fahren. Diese Eisdielen-Waldautobahn-Start-mit1000TrainingskilometernindieersteReihe-Steller kann ich gar nicht gebrauchen bei sowas, das ist nur gefährlich!


----------



## Rune Roxx (6. Juni 2004)

Thomas,

ich versuche es mal mit einer anderen Argumentation aus einer anderen Sichtweise: Marathons sind durchweg Massenveranstaltungen, bei der teilweise Kind und Kegel mitfahren (ganz im Gegensatz zu den kleinen CC-Veranstaltungen, bei denen -fast- alle um Platzierungen kämpfen). Viele der Fahrer haben nicht die Fahrtechnik um Wildbad sicher und flüßig zu meistern. Dazu kommt die Anspannung eines Rennens und die Erschöpfung nach den vielen kräftezehrenden Kilometern.

Diese Fahrer blockieren dann die Strecke oder - schlimmer - beanspruchen unnötigerweise das Sanitäterteam.

Ein durchschnittlich guter Fahrer mit panischer Abfahrtangst verliert während des Wildbadmarathons eine, maximal zwei Minuten auf einen Downhillgott. Das reißt's dann auch nicht mehr raus... 

(ich schätze, dass ich letztes Jahr ca. 1 Minute verloren habe - alle die mich bergab überholt haben, habe ich beim nächsten Anstieg gestellt. 2002 habe ich in den Abfahrten Platzierungen gut gemacht; u. a. bin ich aus der Spitzengruppe raus gefahren und habe den Zweitplatzierten versägt)

Mit meiner Platzierung 2002 war ich mehr als zufrieden - das hätte ich mir vorher nicht ausgemalt. Spricht aber auch für nur durchschnittliche Konkurrenz (2002 war ich noch nicht so fit). Ärglich war nur, dass ich 5 km vor dem Ziel in Führung (meiner Klasse) liegend einen Platten hatte.

2003 gab es schon bedeutend mehr Fahrer, die sich auf Kurzstrecke spezialisiert hatten (auch sehr, sehr gute Fahrer); auch da bin ich mit meiner Platzierung zufrieden.


Dixi,

das musst du ausprobieren. Eine 40km Distanz fahre ich beispielsweise durchweg Vollgas. Die durchschnittliche HF pendelt sich bei einem 2-stündigen Rennen bei 190+ (bei einer HFmax von 208) ein (da sind die Abfahrten dabei!). Im Training fahre ich so weiß Gott nicht! Da läuft ein Training auch mal um 130, meist um 140-150 ab.

Schnitzelfreund,

vielleicht überlegst du dir noch mal, was für einen Charakter diese Veranstaltungen haben, bzw. was wohl die Zielsetzung des Veranstalters ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dixi (7. Juni 2004)

Erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten.

@ Thomas
Ich werd versuchen das ganze langsam anzugehen und hoffen, dass mich nicht der Besenwagen einholt!. Denn gerade von so was lass ich mich gerne mitreissen, wenn ein paar richtig Gas geben. Für mich spielt die Zeit keine Rolle. Ich will nur ankommen und durchhalten. Ich konnte dieses Jahr noch ned so viel trainieren wie ich eigentlich für so ne Veranstaltung sollte.

Die Strecke führt ja bestimmt an der Grünhütte vorbei, da war ja auch letztes Jahr eine Verpflegungsstation. Da kann ich dann zur Not auch einkehren...die haben gutes Essen und Weizen  

@ Rune Roxx
Wenn ich bei mir abends ne 40km-Runde fahre will ich als ned wissen wo der Puls steht. Da kann ich fahren wie ich will, und dann lass ich es halt krachen. Die HF liegt dann bestimmt über 140. Nach Puls zu trainieren fällt mir echt schwer. Aber ich richte mich danach ob ich noch sprechen kann oder ned.
Aber beim Marathon muss ich mir die Strecke schon einteilen, denn der erste Anstieg sieht ganz ordentlich aus.

So wie es sich anhört seid Ihr beiden ganz gut drauf. Vor allem bergab muss ich langsam machen, da überschätz ich mich gern. Denn meine Fahrtechnik ist bescheiden.

Wie viele Verpflegungsstationen gibt es auf der Strecke?

Gruss
Dixi


----------



## Thomas Sommer (8. Juni 2004)

@Rune Roxx
ich versuche es mal mit einer anderen Argumentation aus einer anderen Sichtweise: Marathons sind durchweg Massenveranstaltungen, bei der teilweise Kind und Kegel mitfahren (ganz im Gegensatz zu den kleinen CC-Veranstaltungen, bei denen -fast- alle um Platzierungen kämpfen).
---Ich finde Marathons sind auch sportliche Veranstaltungen. Wer da
---mitmacht, sollte sich darüber klar sein.
---Trotzdem können Kind und Kegel mitfahren, wenn sie sich im Klaren sind ,
---daß es Schnellere giebt und sich hinten anstellen. Im Gegensatz zu 
---CC-Rennen fährt man ja keinen kleinen Rundkurs auf dem die Langsamen
---immer wieder überrrundet werden.
 Viele der Fahrer haben nicht die Fahrtechnik um Wildbad sicher und flüßig zu meistern. Dazu kommt die Anspannung eines Rennens und die Erschöpfung nach den vielen kräftezehrenden Kilometern.
---Finde ich eigendlich nicht. Es ginge wohl bei vielen flüssiger aber sie
---können es ja noch lernen.
---Es giebt ja auch technisch schwerere Marathons und auch da fahren noch
---Viele mit und haben die Fahrtechnik dafür.
Diese Fahrer blockieren dann die Strecke oder - schlimmer - beanspruchen unnötigerweise das Sanitäterteam.
---Muß nicht sein wenn sie sich richtig einschätzen und sich hinten anstellen 
---oder mal Platz machen. (und wenn die schwierigen Singlettrails nicht gleich
---am Anfang kommen)

Ein durchschnittlich guter Fahrer mit panischer Abfahrtangst verliert während des Wildbadmarathons eine, maximal zwei Minuten auf einen Downhillgott. Das reißt's dann auch nicht mehr raus... 
---eben weil es technisch nicht so anspruchsvoll ist...

(ich schätze, dass ich letztes Jahr ca. 1 Minute verloren habe - alle die mich bergab überholt haben, habe ich beim nächsten Anstieg gestellt. 2002 habe ich in den Abfahrten Platzierungen gut gemacht; u. a. bin ich aus der Spitzengruppe raus gefahren und habe den Zweitplatzierten versägt)
---Bei mir ist es immer so daß ich Alle, die mich bergauf überholen, berab 
---wieder überhole. Zeiten weiß ich nicht aber die Abstände könnte ich 
---niemals bergauf rausfahren. Beim CC-Rennen ist es ähnlich. Da würde
---ich bestimmt zwei drei Platze verlieren.
---
---Aber Nichts für Ungut; ich wollte nur klarmachen, daß es verschiedene
---Vorlieben und Talente giebt, die alle berücksichtigt werden wollen...
---Eigendlich geht es mir auch nicht um irgendwelche Platzierungen 
---sondern um den Spaß und der ist bei mir bei technischen Strecken
---größer.

@Dixi
Auch wenn der Besenwagen Dich einholt, ist noch nicht Alles verloren.
Er tucker dann hinter Dir her, weiter passiert glaub ich Nichts. So war es wenigsten bei meiner Frau mit dem Kinder-Anhängefahrad.

Thomas


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Juni 2004)

ich hab mal den bad- wildbad- flyer angeschaut, auf der rückseite steht:
kurzstrecke 35km/1592hm, mittel: 78km und 2915 hm. langstrecke = kurz + mittel, macht dann 113km und !!!!4507hm!!!   
scheint wohl was beim druck schief gelaufen zu sein.....

ich werde wohl auch starten, wir sehen uns dann!


----------



## dixi (29. Juni 2004)

@ hädbänger

die angaben im flyer stimmen nicht mehr, da die strecke nochmal geändert werden musste. richtig sind die angaben im internet unter www.radsportakademie.de. die änderungen wurden nach dem druck der flyer gemacht.
info stammt vom veranstalter.

ich hab mich fürs erste mal auf der kurzstrecke angemeldet...hab übrigens vorher gelesen, dass sich carsten bresser angemeldet hat. jetzt gibts für die schnellen unter uns im forum auch noch eine herausforderung

gruss
dirk


----------



## Rune Roxx (29. Juni 2004)

Ist das jetzt die gleiche Strecke wie letztes Jahr (insbesondere interessiert mich die Kurzstrecke) oder wurde das Rennen "entschärft"?


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juni 2004)

18h zielschluss... ist das nicht ein bisschen zu knapp? ich werde voraussichtlich 6:45 brauchen, eine panne und ich bin umsonst mitgefahren? naja, ich nehms ja nicht so ernst, ich bin auch nicht der bike- könig, aber es gibt genug andere, die noch langsamer sind als ich.
egal- hauptsache dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2004)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> 18h zielschluss... ist das nicht ein bisschen zu knapp? ich werde voraussichtlich 6:45 brauchen, eine panne und ich bin umsonst mitgefahren? naja, ich nehms ja nicht so ernst, ich bin auch nicht der bike- könig, aber es gibt genug andere, die noch langsamer sind als ich.
> egal- hauptsache dabei!



18:00 Uhr finde ich auch recht knapp für die lange Runde, obwohl ich hoffe schneller durchzukommen, aber man weiss ja nie...
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Verpflegung ähnlich gut wie in Frammersbach organisiert ist (anreichen von Flaschen usw.), bin da dieses Jahr mit der Stada R.S.A. in der Beziehung schon mal auf die Nase gefallen? 

Grüße.


----------



## dixi (30. Juni 2004)

@ rune roxx

ich glaub das ist ne neue strecke...gleichzeitig schon die strecke für die marathon-em 2005. ich fahr ja das erste mal, aber meines wissens ging die kurzstrecke auch letztes jahr auf den meistern und richtung calmbach.

@ hädbänger

man hätte ja auch zeitig anfangen können...11.00 uhr ist recht spät

@ einheimischer

die art der verpflegung kenne ich nicht. auf der kurzstrecke gibt es 1 verpflegungsstation, mitteldistanz hat wenn ichs richtig weiss 3 (grünhütte, skihütte und eyachmühle). langstrecke= kurz + mittel


----------



## kupfermark (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Mit dem Höhenprofil auf der HP komm ich auch nicht ganz klar. Ich werde die Grosse Runde fahren, hat das Profil auch noch jemand etwas ausführlicher und vor allem zusammenhängender? 

Ich wüsste wenigstens gern nach wieviel km die grossen Anstiege kommen und mit wieviel Verpflegungsstationen zu rechnen sind.

Danke und Gruss
Mark


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2004)

@dixi

Vielen Dank, das hilft mir schonmal weiter  

@kupfermark

3+1=4 ein Post über dir   

Grüße.


----------



## JensL (1. Juli 2004)

Hier eine mail der Radsportakademie bzgl. Verpflegung:
------------------
Verpflegungsstellen Langdistanz: nach ca.  15 km nur Getränke -  42 km -     65 km - 95 km nur Getränke

Verpflegungsstellen Mitteldistanz: nach ca. 12 km  - 35 km - 65 km nur Getränke
-------------------

Letztes Jahr war die große Strecke, damals knappe 80km, gut mit einem Hardtail fahrbar, bis vielleicht ein kleines Stück am Ende des Bikeparks.


----------



## flux (1. Juli 2004)

Hi Leute !!

Werde am SA zum ersten mal in Wildbad antreten, Mittelstrecke... 

Kommt sonst noch jemand aus Ulm der dort mitfährt ??

wow... hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen ?? NUR Getränke auf der ganzen Strecke ?? d.h. keine riegel etc. ?? das is aber schon recht dürftig oder ??

mfg, flux.


----------



## kupfermark (1. Juli 2004)

@flux:

Ich komm auch noch aus der Gegend, aber ich fahr Fr abend schon zu meinen Leuten und geh auch erst Sonntag wieder nach Ulm, sonst hätten wir zammen fahren können!

So wie ichs verstanden hab, gibts auf der Mittleren nur an der letzten Station nix zu Essen, aber bei den anderen schon. Und bei der Grossen gibts nur auf den Mittleren beiden was zu futtern? Find das schon bisschen wenig, wenn man das mit Kirchzarten vergleicht, da konnte man sich alle paar Kilometer satt fressen..

Gruss
Mark


----------



## JensL (1. Juli 2004)

Das "nur Getränke" bezieht sich auf die erste und letzte Verpflegung bei der langen und die letzte Verpflegung bei der Mittelstrecke. Keine Ahnung allerdings, was es zu Essen gibt.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2004)

Das ist wieder typisch Stada Radsportakademie, ich bin schon im Januar beim Icerider 80km mit einem Becher Boulion :kotz: und einer halben Banane gefahren, der hochwertige Bikerrucksack ist im übrigen ein besserer Turnbeutel  Das einzige was die gut können, ist die Strecke absichern - hab noch nie soviel Polizei und sonstige Einsatzkräfte wie beim Icrider gesehen  

Grüße.


----------



## flux (2. Juli 2004)

hi ho mal wieder )

@kupfermark: oh, blaustein, gleich um die ecke ;-) ... kein thema, ein kumpel ausm allgäu und ich fahren zusammen am SA morgen hin...

okay, okay, dann bin ich beruhigt, ich brauch meine brotzeiten zwischendurch *g* (fast egal was es gibt, aber mampfen muß ich was ;-)

soso, das mit dem bikerucksack hört sich ja super an.... naja, solange der marathon an sich schön is und spass macht....

wünsch euch allen viel spass, gesunde zielankunft und ein hartes rennen ;-)

flux.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karle (2. Juli 2004)

@flux, @kupfermark,

bin aus blaustein und fahre mit einem kumpel beim marathon mit.
ich versuch mich an der mitteldistanz. vielleicht schaffen wir es zusammen die strecke zu fahren. bin aber kein profi, werde es deshalb ruhig
angehen lassen.

wir fahren heute am fruehen abend nach bad wildbach. wisst ihr schon wo ihr
uerbenachtet?

am sonntag gehts zurueck.

gruessle


----------



## flux (2. Juli 2004)

karle schrieb:
			
		

> bin aus blaustein und fahre mit einem kumpel beim marathon mit.
> ich versuch mich an der mitteldistanz. vielleicht schaffen wir es zusammen die strecke zu fahren. bin aber kein profi, werde es deshalb ruhig
> angehen lassen.
> 
> ...



hi karle....

wie gesagt, reise erst am SA morgen an.... bin auch mit einem kumpel dort, der wird allerdings wohl vorne mitfahren , ich dagegen werd mich wohl eher ins mittelfeld orientieren denk ich... (man kann auf dem sportplatz campen, die turnhalle hat geschlossen, lt. email der radsportakademie...)

können ja gerne als ulm-connection starten, nur wie sollen wir uns am start finden ??

gruß, flux.


----------



## karle (2. Juli 2004)

hey flux,

wie wir uns am start treffen koennen ist eine gute frage! 
ich kenne mich in dieser ortschaft nicht aus, aber wir koennten
uns bei der anmeldung treffen, so ne halbe stunde vor dem start (10.45 uhr).
was haelst du davon?
ich selber fahre ein gelbes mtb (hardtail), und meine jacke ist orange (wie von der strassenreinigung).
das faellt mir so spontan ein.

du faehrst doch die mittelstrecke und willst im mittelfeld fahren? wie schnell ist das? ich habe fuer die mittlere runde ca. 5 h einkalkuliert? entspricht das deinem dein ziel?

gruss karle


----------



## flux (2. Juli 2004)

hi karle again....

glaub die ortschaft is ziemlich klein, stadtplan gibts auf der off. website... 

werd schon schauen, dass ich recht früh meine startnummer hole, so. gg. 10:30.... hab auch ein gelbes hardtail von canyon, outfit wie auf dem angehängten bild ;-) (oder noch mit grünem beck's - tshirt *g*) vielleicht trifft man sich...

(oder fährst heut gg. abend noch ne kleine runde in ulm ? wenn ja, wo ?)

jo fahre mittelstrecke... mittelfeld is eigentlich bei jedem rennen so mein ziel *g* rechne auch grob so mit 5h (hab in pfronten (60km, 1900hm) knapp 4h gebraucht, sollte also hinhaun, wenn keine panne etc....)

gruß, flux.


----------



## karle (2. Juli 2004)

ok flux,

alles klar, dann werde ich nach einem gelben canyon ausschau halten. so ca. gegen 10.30 uhr bei der anmeldung.

heute fahre ich keine runde mehr in ulm, wenn ich in ulm unterwegs bin, dann fahre ich in der blausteiner gegend (blaubeuren, pappelau) herum, mal auch richtung memmingen.

kannst du mir sagen ob im streckenverlauf auch single-trails einplant sind?

also dann flux, gute fahrt morgen frueh.

bis morgen gruss
karle


----------



## flux (2. Juli 2004)

okay alles klaro 

ich fahr in ulm gern richtung lehr-mähringen-bollingen-weidach rum, da gibts ein paar nette wälder mit ein paar hübschen trails (für die gegend hier ;-)

hab auch keine ahnung von der strecke, aber weiter oben in diesem thread wird ja von recht holprigen trails gesprochen... aber das ist alles machbar ;-)

jo, dir auch gute fahrt, falls wir uns nimmer sehn ;-)

flux.


----------



## kupfermark (2. Juli 2004)

Find ich ja seehr cool, dass hier Ulmer und Blausteiner Volk in Bad Wildbad startet! 

Ich werd allerdings die grosse Runde versuchen, wenn ich ankomm seid ihr bestimmt schon auf dem Heimweg bzw abgedichtet irgendwo im Zelt!

Wenns passt schau ich dann auch um 10:30 an der Anmeldung vorbei. Ich trag ein Pirate-Trikot und fahr ein weiss/rot/blaues Bergamont-Fully.

Ansonsten demnächst vielleicht mal ne Tour durchs Blau-Kiesen- oder kl. Lautertal?

Bis dann und viel Erfolg morgen,
Mark


----------



## flux (7. Juli 2004)

hi ihr ulmer 

bin auch mal wieder online...

na, wie hats euch gefallen in bad wildbad ??

wie liefs bei euch so ? bin als 142. ins ziel gekommen und einigermaßen zufrieden....

meine meinung: 

- wetter hat gepasst (grad so, ein paar tropfen und viel gegenwind, aber ansonsten gut...)

- die ausgeschriebenen streckendaten waren ja wohl ein witz oder ? von wegen 23XY hm, es waren ca. 1300hm... schon peinlich für die organisatoren... 

- verpflegung auf der strecke war durchschnitt würd ich sagen, im ziel ein witz....

- den "hochwertigen bikerrucksack" hab ich gar nicht mehr gekriegt (nur ne supertolle mini-sporttasche), fand ich auch schwach !!

- strecke an sich war okay, aber mir persönlich ein bisserl zu flach.... 

- positiv muß ich den chef der rothaus-brauerei loben, der mir und meinem teamkollegen noch ein übriggebliebenes 5l-fässle geschenkt hat ;-)

bin gespannt auf eure meinungen...

gruß, flux von der löschzwerg - truppe.... 

p.s. fährt am SO jemand in garmisch mit von euch ?


----------



## kupfermark (7. Juli 2004)

@flux
Über die Nachlese von Bad Wildbad gibts schon nen Thread, hab auch schon mein Saft dazu gegeben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=122618

Ich war insgesamt also nicht soo begeistert, aber ich konnte auch kein Bierfass mehr abstauben ;-)

Seid ihr denn jetzt als Ulm-connection gestartet? 

Nö, Garmisch wird bei mir diesmal nix, ich fahr erst wieder im Sept in Oberstdorf und wahrscheinlich den Odenwald-Bike-Marathon.

Gruss
Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flux (8. Juli 2004)

hi kupfermark !

danke für den tip mit dem anderen thread !

tja, das mit dem bierfass hat mich dann insgesamt doch positv gestimmt *g*

nö, haben uns zwar am campingplatz getroffen, aber am start nicht mehr...

oberstdorf überleg ich mir auch noch, odenwald war ich noch nie, ist der zu empfehlen ?

gruß, flux.


----------

